# Maps for Simrad GO7 XSR



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Getting a new Simrad put in the skiff and am looking to upgrade the marginal base maps. I originally wasn't planning to get a chip, but I'm really not a fan of the base maps at all. So, I wanted to get some recommendations.

I don't want to break the bank here...so the FMT chip is out of the question. Looking more at the Navionics+ and the Navionics Platinum + for Florida. Anyone have experience with these that can provide some incite?

Thanks!


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Platinum plus for south florida has been great for me, keys, chokoloskee covered well. Sat photos are useful for seeing sandbars etc, contour maps in deeper water are good. Most channel markers etc are accurate. For the money I’m happy with it.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Forcefed said:


> Platinum plus for south florida has been great for me, keys, chokoloskee covered well. Sat photos are useful for seeing sandbars etc, contour maps in deeper water are good. Most channel markers etc are accurate. For the money I’m happy with it.


Thanks. My concern with Platinum Plus is that I’ll have to get multiple. I go to Keys every now and then, up north to Homosassa/Crystal River, etc. I may even start hitting the Panhandle and East Coast. I’d need multiple chips, right? Or is there one that covers the whole state?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Thanks. My concern with Platinum Plus is that I’ll have to get multiple. I go to Keys every now and then, up north to Homosassa/Crystal River, etc. I may even start hitting the Panhandle and East Coast. I’d need multiple chips, right? Or is there one that covers the whole state?


You’d need multiple chips. You can get one that covers the whole gulf but southern Florida would require another.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Another thing...I was playing with the "Chart Viewer" on Navionics and it looks like you still don't see the bottom contours, bars, etc. with the satellite overlay. Am I missing something or doing something wrong?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Getting a new Simrad put in the skiff and am looking to upgrade the marginal base maps. I originally wasn't planning to get a chip, but I'm really not a fan of the base maps at all. So, I wanted to get some recommendations.
> 
> I don't want to break the bank here...so the FMT chip is out of the question. Looking more at the Navionics+ and the Navionics Platinum + for Florida. Anyone have experience with these that can provide some incite?
> 
> Thanks!


If you get new navionics charts that cover all of that area you want to cover its going to cost about the same as FMT for the State. That said, the general ref. charts like navionics are low resolution and go fuzzy and are poorly detailed by comparison which will allow you to get away with the gps tiny screen without much issue (although you will be missing a lot of things running around). FMT on the tiny screen works fine but because the resolution on the small screens is poor vs. the larger ones, it is not the best choice. Also, most of the FMT converts don't use their navionics chips anymore and most sell them cheap. Try to pick up a couple of those used for about 1/2 the price of a single new one. There should be lots of them for sale used. You should watch the comparison videos on the FMT site showing the two latest charts in action. The plat+ premium charts are going backwards since Garmin took it over. For example the Tampa Bay Skyway and most of the Big Bend is a total disaster on Navionics and that is representative of other areas. It's not opinion - the charts speak for themselves as shown in Part 1 and Part 2 of 3 for NFL.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> If you get new navionics charts that cover all of that area you want to cover its going to cost about the same as FMT for the State. That said, the general ref. charts like navionics are low resolution and go fuzzy and are poorly detailed by comparison which will allow you to get away with the gps tiny screen without much issue (although you will be missing a lot of things running around). FMT on the tiny screen works fine but because the resolution on the small screens is poor vs. the larger ones, it is not the best choice. Also, most of the FMT converts don't use their navionics chips anymore and most sell them cheap. Try to pick up a couple of those used for about 1/2 the price of a single new one. There should be lots of them for sale used. You should watch the comparison videos on the FMT site showing the two latest charts in action. The plat+ premium charts are going backwards since Garmin took it over. For example the Tampa Bay Skyway and most of the Big Bend is a total disaster on Navionics and that is representative of other areas. It's not opinion - the charts speak for themselves as shown in Part 1 and Part 2 of 3 for NFL.


great info. I would love the FMT chip but it’s just not a good move right now from a budget perspective. Looks like the Navionics Platinum+ 632 is my best bet right now. If I need something panhandle or north, I’ll just get a new chip then. Doubt that situation will present itself, though.

If you know of one for sale, let me know. Otherwise, I’ll pick one up at good ol’ West Marine by the house.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Navionics+. The only real difference in the + and the Platinum+ is satellite overlay (which you cannot zoom closer than 6-700' resolution without the image pixelating) and the mapping is regional as in Eastern Gulf and Western Gulf. There is no difference in the actual mapping detail. The + chip covers Brownsville, Tx to Eastport, Me and including a ridiculous number of inland lakes and rivers. IIRC, the + chip is $199 and the Platinum+ is $179.


----------

